

Facebook First Teaser Video - blackhabit
http://mashable.com/2010/06/25/social-network-teaser-trailer
Did you guys read the book? "Accidental Billionaires" How well do you think the movie is going to do?
======
jedberg
This sounds like "Pirates of the Silicon Valley 2"

~~~
ElbertF
_Friendster Returns_

------
37prime
The script of this movie embellishes even more than the book itself. David
Fincher was given a sweet deal by Sony if he directed "The Social Network"
even though he could care less for it.

The Set Design and Props department for this movie are the best in the
business, but they're getting no help from Sony when it comes to anything that
is not Sony branded. No other companies are allowed to make endorsements to
this movie. Yes there were a lot of Apple and Dell products in this movie; not
sure if they're going to make prominent appearance though.

------
blackhabit
What do you guys think of this movie? Going to be any good? Did you read the
book? "Accidental Billionaires" what did you think? I honestly was looking for
more out of the book, hopefully the movie is able to go deeper and add more
drama.

~~~
breadbox
Did you just say that you found the book rather shallow, and that you hope the
movie will be more in-depth than the book? I fear you are destined to be
terribly disappointed.

------
cmelbye
I'm excited for it. The story sounds interesting (although it seems
embellished), and the actors look great. I loved Rashida Jones in Freaks and
Geeks, The Office, Parks and Rec, etc.

